# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: what is ruby models

## tajil13iran

what is ruby models
سلام من در مورد ruby modelsنیاز به اطلاعات دارم آیا در این تالار کسی هست که به من کمک کنه

----------

